# Root girlfriend's INC2?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

So I have been rooting phones for a while and I am pretty experienced, so I typically know what I am doing...to make it short I am looking for the best way to root her phone and get S-off (assuming that is the best way to do it)?


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

I tried using this: http://androidforums.com/incredible-2-all-things-root/396098-how-root-gingerbread-2-3-3-a.html, but when I run the revolutionary.exe I get "The program can't start because libcurl-4.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Development sections are for release only.

See here for S-Off & Root: http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HTC_Droid_Incredible_2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

got it guys, wow thats easy compared to my thunderbolt and fascinate haha


----------

